# How prepared are you in an emergency/survival?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious how prepared everyone is should something sideways happen in the city how prepared are you?

Like say power gets knocked out for a month due to some crazy terrorist nutjob or water is cut off and such.

I do believe everyone should be prepared with some supplies to hold them over for a few days or longer and if you have kids I think you should be prepared more but that's just my IMHO.

Found this interesting yet useful video on a DIY water filter to help anyone out.






Small and portable.

Just curious how everyone else will hold out in a worst case situation. Having supplies and being prepared is one thing. Walking around with a helmet and gas mask daily thinking the sky is falling and the tube/buildings will be gassed is paranoid IMHO. We're pretty shielded naturally where we live in the GTAA. I think the last major known natural disaster was hurricane Hazel which is before most people were born here. Only thing of recent memory was the blackout of 2003 where we're out ~4 days before the power was back on.

What is in everyones kits? I'd like to hear about kits with kids in mind, single people kits, kits with pets, etc.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not a bad idea to have a small bag packed with extra change of clothing and old pair of footwear, a little money, a little water & snack bars, flashlight, and small personal first aid in the coat/shoe closet so if you had to bail your building in a rush you could just grab the bag and go and still have a change of clothes.

I was tlaking with some friends in California and downunder in Australia out in the dry lands and being in Cali for some of them they have small bags for if they needed to bail due to earthquakes and in Australia it is more for if you're called for a 10mins evac due to fires to grab the bag and bail.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm just stockpiling guns and ammunition so I can just take what I need from well-prepared people like yourself 

Just kidding! Good idea though


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Last week at Metro, Kraft Dinner (Alfredo, Three Cheeses, etc) was on sale for $1.00 each, so I stocked up!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Reef has 36 hours of back up power.

And I think I have a full box of instant ramen.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I always have some weapons lying around, some food, some stuff to make fortifications for my house in case of a zombie apocalypse.

I also dug an escape tunnel just in case the zombies break through the fortified house.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought a folding shovel for the car from a garage sale for super cheap. Lucky score as it was not used and even the container (no pouch  ) cardboard was in mint condition. Get the metal one if you can. That's what I got. Unless you're an uber weight weenie in your car and weight everything in it to be as light as possible. Takes up litle space and a good item to have in the car kit for winter. If you drive a compact it'll slide under the seats. Speaking of seats it's also a good place to slide the jumper cables if you have them or have them in a car pre-made kit so that the bag can have more space to house other things once the cables are out and tucked under the seats. 

Good idea to get a am/fm radio like the Grundig Eton 2xAA hand held models which Radio Shack has on sale from time to time for ~$19ish IIRC. AM/FM/SW/radio-alarmclock/clock/speaker and compact. Just a little larger then a yellow-green scrubby pad.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

On sale $9.99 for two knives. One primary and a smaller two blade for smaller uses. Not bad.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...6297P/Fixed-blade%2BKnife%2BKit.jsp?locale=en

Not sure of the build quality but hey better then nothing and cheap to keep in the car emergency kit.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Who would you buddy up with if you had to take only one pick?

Bear Grylis or Les Stroud?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Baking muffins with a GI canteen.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

30lbs of camping gears in a back pack

The bag include a small tent, sleeping bag, some can foods, bottle water, knife, flint, compass, mirror, gas mask, first aid kit, and an emergency blanket



That's all you need to survive in the wild


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> 30lbs of camping gears in a back pack
> 
> The bag include a small tent, sleeping bag, some can foods, bottle water, knife, flint, compass, mirror, gas mask, first aid kit, and an emergency blanket
> 
> ...


Pehrhaps in warm/hot temps but in colder temps you need more kit. While canned goods is good to have lighter foodd is better like freeze dried food or lighter IMP's. You're forgetting the fishing kit and snare wire.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Revisiting this thread in view of recent events in Calgary. Also I just saw on the news last night that the Bayview & Eastern Ave area has a new man made park/nature land for the people while also serving a second duty as being a relief area should the Don River be flooded and protect the core (IIRC the news said the core).

Also a bit personal here. A family member of mine got chopper extracted at thier hospital they were working in, in Calgary. Their first floor was flooded out and they needed to be choppered out by the army as they needed to tend to the patients. Also thier car got submerged.

I saw days later that the water was moving down stream and flooding other areas and that had me wondering about emergency kits/bags for a 10min warning to grab and go. 

Anyone else have an emergency kit and what do they have in thiers?


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

1 dead, many missing after Quebec train blasts
This headline alone has me rethinking the fact that I don't have an urban BOB.

Think they said 1,000 evacuated from their homes and 1 kilometre wide security perimeter.

Drinking water has been compromised, only bottled water.

I think we should form a group for GTA members just in case something like this happens so our members will know what to do. Kinda like the fact we can trust ppl on the forum and we can hammer out some locations members can meet up and not rely on FEMA or government for anything.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a very extensive "kit" but not all that well suited go bug out or evacuate. I'm good to hunker down for a year or more. If an evacuation was required, we would likely be evacuating to an area that is safe and has proper supplies and a regular way of living.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Government help*



Car2n said:


> I have a very extensive "kit" but not all that well suited go bug out or evacuate. I'm good to hunker down for a year or more. If an evacuation was required, we would likely be evacuating to an area that is safe and has proper supplies and a regular way of living.


Yeah I get what you're saying, the longer you can stay home and ride out the situation, the better it is (familiar surroundings etc). But, if you're ordered to leave your home in a hurry and go to a government safe zone or shelter it's going to be at least 24 to 36 hours for the logistics to be worked out before a regular supplies will be available. So it is a great possibility that you might not have access to let's say clean drinking water for maybe 12/18 hours. For middle aged ppl, that might be ok, but what about the old and young? How about if something happens during winter and you didn't put on the correct clothing or forget your jacket, are you going to depend on the kindness of a stranger or the government? (Granted that is what might happen anyway). Just look at New Orleans after Katrina (Yeah I know that's the US and in Canada that will never happen) and how long it took for supplies to come in and all the stuff that happened in the dome. So without going into a long rant about all the wrong or right that might happen, what I am trying to encourage is for us as a group to be self-sufficient (seeing for the most part we all trust one another) and if something were to happen that we can create a plan for our group. So for example, let's say something happens in north Toronto and a member is unable to meet up with family or friends but can make it to a designated GTA member safe zone, they're not going to be worried because we have a plan in place. Or god forbid, a real major event happens and we all have to run to the hills, we can create a plan where we meet up at a safe area and regroup to work out the next move. Hey, regardless if we as a group have a plan, I'm going to have a plan for my family, but it's always good to have numbers (as they say safety in numbers). And lastly, it's better to have a plan and not use it, than to have no plan and depend on kindness of a stranger.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Train & Subways*

I was watching the news last night and how the commuters in the GO train and subway got caught in a blackout and flood. I think it is a good idea if you had a backup battery charger as I kept hearing news of people on the trains all running low on power. If you're underground a flashlight is good to have. As a quote I've read before and if I recall it right it said 'You will carry an umbrella if there is a 50% chance of rain. I carry a carry a flashlight because there is a 100% chance of darkness'. It is a good idea to get a dusk mask as well in case there is dust stirred up above/under ground. A N95 face mask is thin, compact, and in a zip plastic bag can store for a long time till you need to use it.

Water is always something to have handy. While watching the footage live of the passengers on the GO train being removed at 1am one passenger made some critical remarks of the rescue efficiencies like how when the inflateable boats were launched she said why didn't the rescuers bring bottles of water with them so those that had to wait in line for rescue could hydrate while on the return trip back to land they take passengers back.

A pair of thin work gloves would be handy if you had to climb underground just to protect the hands.

If you have cargo pants all this can be carried on body but for those with a shoulder bag or backpack it will take little space and not only help you get out but also help others if you packed 2-3 extra pieces to help others.

For the ladies out there there is a way to keep a mask on you if you want to keep it handy all the time. (please guys & gals keep the comments clean on this) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1316052/The-bra-converted-life-saving-face-mask.html

http://ebbra.bigcartel.com/product/original-red-ebbra -original site.


----------

